# SO many problems with convergence IC's Why is this?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Lately there seems to be allot of people with problems on CTR RPTV's with the convergence IC chips going bad. It seems to be very brand specific as well as I rarely see Sony displays with this issue. My RPTV is over 7 years old now and still have never had any issues with it. Is there something we as RPTV owners should do or can do to prolong its lifespan?

I go into the back of my set and blow out the dust off the circuit boards once a year and clean the lenses with a damp cloth and re adjust the convergence from the service menu once every 3 months or so. What else can a person do?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-reliability-crt-rp-convergence-circuits.html
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for.../5600-crt-based-rptv-convergence-repairs.html

The threads above deal with this issue.

I fix lots of Sonys for this problem as well as most other brands. Samsungs and Philips seem to be among the hottest running chips, and they seem to break more than, for instance, Sony and Mitsubishi. The number of problems also relates to the number of sets sold in particular market. All of the convergence output ICs are made by the same OEM, Sanyo. There are some differences in the loads that some sets provide, how hard they are driven, they setup, the heat sinking, and quality control in building the sets.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Leonard, Good information. It amazes me how much dust builds up in just a year in the back of RPTVs around the circuit boards it seems as though they are a bit of a magnet and it pulls the dust in. PCs are just as bad for the dust build up.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The static electricity that comes with 30kV on the anodes likely does not help. I would not be concerned with the dust unless it is really severe. Generally it is harmless to the set and its components. Just clean the optics periodically and leave the rest.


----------

